# Eco Winter Tires???



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here ya go...



EDIT: Ok, this link is getting hijacked... When I click it in the forum, it sends me to tires.autoguide.com instead of tirerack.com

??

EDIT v2: Ok, I took the link out cause it won't work. Go to Tirerack.com and select your cruze model, then on the left hand side there are check boxes, just uncheck all the summer tires, and you're left with two LRR Winter tires:

*Michelin Pilot Alpin PA3* (Performance Winter/Snow)
and
*Michelin X-Ice Xi2* (Studless Ice & Snow)


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I saw the x-ice xi2 at tirerack...I was considering those and the dunlop ds3 I think they are called...what do you guys think?


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm interested as well. I intend to do some research into the fuel savings on a "standard" winter tire, longevity, and how they stack up to a normal winter tire in performance.

I'm seriously considering getting some hhakkkeppliiiektidakkassss this year. (I refuse to even try to spell that name right). Nokians are the way to go, or possibly the newest rendition of Blizzacks (can't recall the trim name off hand, unfortunately). I had some Toyos on my Volvo and was disappointed with them. I felt like I was running all seasons. They couldn't hook up worth spit, and braking distance left something to be desired. 

I will gladly take the hit in gas savings for a true performing winter tire though I think. I drove for years and years on standard all seasons. I now buy winter tires for the pure joy of having the performance they provide. May as well get the best performance I can, right? There are so many other factors that put our mileage in the toilet in the winter anyways.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheeer up, its only snow ahah
:disgust (1):
In Toronto we get a lot of snow also. However I love the winter season and im also looking for winter tires and rims. Maybe even a possible bike rack for my snowboard. That'll be pretty neat. Ask the dealer for the best possible solution for the tires. They will be able to find you the right tires for the ECO. So you wont be loosing any mpg. 

CHEVYCRUZE RS






WHITECO said:


> So as I live in Canada and the winters here are brutal, I am going to need winter tires on my cruze without question.
> 
> So do any of you have any suggestions of winter tires that might have low rolling resistance so that I don't lose all my Eco benefits on my mpg??


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Most dealers don't know jack about the cars they sell let alone tires! Winter tires and mpg do not go hand in hand so check the reviews on tirerack and discount tire, buy the tire you want and bite the bullet on the mpg for a few months. FWIW, I live in Chicago and am going to keep the Goodyears on and see if I can manage.


----------

